# Have Movies in Theatres Become Passé?



## Jules (Feb 20, 2022)

Other than the big productions like Marvel, have movies for showing in the theatres become passé? 

It’s so much easier to stay home and watch your decent size TV, even if you have to pay to stream it.  Some movies are released in theatres and almost immediately are available online.  I think the theatre release may be to qualify for the Award shows.

Edited title for clarity.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 20, 2022)

A trip to the cinema is always spoiled by the behaviour of other people....so yes, curl up on the sofa in your comfies, make as much mess as you want and let yourself enjoy the movie.
I prefer the made for tv movies anyway....they pay more attention to the story instead of shock/horror.
By the way, do you think the increase in violent crime and sex attacks is a reflection of what impressionable people see on the screen?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2022)

I don't really like movies anymore.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 20, 2022)

I don't go to the theater anymore. If I would go it would be by myself and that would be kind of a drag so I find it much more enjoyable in the comfort of my own home on mt comfy couch under a warm blanket watching a new release on Netflix or whatever streaming service.


----------



## officerripley (Feb 20, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I don't really like movies anymore.


IKR? Some days, I feel like about movies: "What's to like?"


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 20, 2022)

Is there something lost in translation here? By movies do you mean films, or the cinema that they are released in?


----------



## Forerunner (Feb 20, 2022)

There's movies about everything. Amazing animation is common. It's like everything's been done. 
Music...I remember when a new album would come out and how excited I'd get about it. That's a long time ago. 
Everything you ever wanted to know, and everywhere you ever wanted to go, is at your fingertips. There's no mystery anymore! Entertainment is a formula, based on market research. Everything's preprogrammed...including us!


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 20, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> A trip to the cinema is always spoiled by the behaviour of other people....so yes, curl up on the sofa in your comfies, make as much mess as you want and let yourself enjoy the movie.
> I prefer the made for tv movies anyway....they pay more attention to the story instead of shock/horror.
> By the way, do you think the increase in violent crime and sex attacks is a reflection of what impressionable people see on the screen?


Lavinaia, I agree with you 100%.  You have put it very well.
1. The behaviour of other people makes going to the movies pure torture for me;  I don't need to hear the loud laughing at the wrong time, like when someone gets killed or the swearing of some drunk sitting near you.
2. At home, you can pause the movie when you want to get a snack or use the washroom.
3. TV movies are much better.  I don't need to see acts of violence like constant killings, rapes or bombings.  I much prefer a movie with some intelligent conversation.  Chances you will find these more on TV than in the movie houses.
4. Movie theatres have become pig stys with all the pop corn and empty drink containers on the floor when the lights go on.

You can probably tell I don't see movies at the cinema.  Actually, I haven't gone for decades and never intend to go.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 20, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I don't really like movies anymore.


You know RadishRose, what bothers me the most in new movies, beside the poor acting and the poor confusing stories, is the constant music track.  Someone is driving on the road for about 50 seconds and they play this awful, screey music.  I think they are just trying to kill time as they don't know what to do with the story or are they trying to promote some poor, new singer that is trying to become a star?  They never used to do this but it all very common now and that is the #1 reason I almost never watch movies.  If on my DVD, one of those awful songs, comes on I just fast forward it.  Just can't stand the awful singing.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 20, 2022)

Haven't been inside a theater in years and no desire to go to one today.


----------



## RFW (Feb 20, 2022)

Same. I don't like people. I think it takes away from the movie when you hear people's reaction to certain scenes. I never buy anything there because I don't want to go pee halfway through.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Feb 20, 2022)

I used to enjoy movies both at home and in the cinema. However, they all seem to be a remake. Same plot, different actors. Can't get excited about any of them.


----------



## MountainRa (Feb 20, 2022)

When I was younger I actually preferred going to the movie theater alone. It really was an escape, sitting in the dark, not having to interact with anyone else. Just focus on the screen.

 Now though, I haven’t been to a theater in years and don’t plan to go for several reasons. The expense of a ticket. Cheaper and healthier snacks at home. Driving at night is an issue for me now. The type of movie being produced today does not appeal to me. They’re not supposed to I guess as older people are not in Hollywood’s target demographic.  

What I miss is small town live community theater. And I am happy to pay the ticket price to support them. In my part of SC , nearly every town has a community theater. Unfortunately, the Covid pandemic affected these events as well.


----------



## HoneyNut (Feb 20, 2022)

Up until a few years pre-covid I used to go to the movies every Tuesday (because tickets were $5 and popcorn $2 on Tuesdays) and I really enjoyed it.  But then the theater changed the seats to large recliners and have fewer seats and people have to sit in assigned seats (you get a choice when you buy).   That didn't work for me because I am short and the big recliners don't fit me, plus I don't feel as safe swallowing my popcorn in a reclined position, plus previously without assigned seats I'd pick a seat off to myself, and with assigned seats I was almost always right next to someone.  And to make it even worse, they don't dim the lights much.  Just all around it was no longer a good fit for a people-phobic introvert.  Which was too bad because a movie on the big screen is much more cool than on my little TV.


----------



## RFW (Feb 20, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Up until a few years pre-covid I used to go to the movies every Tuesday (because tickets were $5 and popcorn $2 on Tuesdays) and I really enjoyed it.  But then the theater changed the seats to large recliners and have fewer seats and people have to sit in assigned seats (you get a choice when you buy).   That didn't work for me because I am short and the big recliners don't fit me, plus I don't feel as safe swallowing my popcorn in a reclined position, plus previously without assigned seats I'd pick a seat off to myself, and with assigned seats I was almost always right next to someone.  And to make it even worse, they don't dim the lights much.  Just all around it was no longer a good fit for a people-phobic introvert.  Which was too bad because a movie on the big screen is much more cool than on my little TV.


Don't you hate it when you make sure you pick a seat that a regular person wouldn't, to stay away from everyone, just to have them sit right next to you on both sides anyway?
What are people doing here?


----------



## Trish (Feb 20, 2022)

I haven't been to the cinema since just before Covid but went to a couple of Christmas theatre productions and several local theatre plays.  Usually go in the afternoon and so far have not seen a full house.  Ticket prices are reasonable atm and it's good to support local things.


----------



## Jules (Feb 20, 2022)

Jules said:


> have movies for *showing in the theatres* become passé?





horseless carriage said:


> Is there something lost in translation here? By movies do you mean films, or the cinema that they are released in?


----------



## ElCastor (Feb 20, 2022)

I suspect movies are being killed by several things, mainly -- COVID, CGI, and streaming. The endless violence of animated monsters and super heroes has replaced good scripts and first rate acting. Who needs to sit in a movie theater exposed to God knows what virus watching a monster destroy New York when they can watch 10,000 Amazon Prime or Netflix movies on a 65" flat screen in the comfort of their own home?


----------



## Trish (Feb 20, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> I suspect movies are being killed by several things, mainly -- COVID, CGI, and streaming. The endless violence of animated monsters and super heroes has replaced good scripts and first rate acting. Who needs to sit in a movie theater exposed to God knows what virus watching a monster destroy New York when they can watch 10,000 Amazon Prime or Netflix movies on a 65" flat screen in the comfort of their own home?


65"?  Now I have TV envy


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 20, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> I suspect movies are being killed by several things, mainly -- COVID, CGI, and streaming. The endless violence of animated monsters and super heroes has replaced good scripts and first rate acting. Who needs to sit in a movie theater exposed to God knows what virus watching a monster destroy New York when they can watch 10,000 Amazon Prime or Netflix movies on a 65" flat screen in the comfort of their own home?


Another thing that I have known in the recent years is the retreads of remakes of movies. Many if not all of these movies don't come close to living up to the original films.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2022)

RFW said:


> Don't you hate it when you make sure you pick a seat that a regular person wouldn't, to stay away from everyone, just to have them sit right next to you on both sides anyway?
> What are people doing here?


same thing that happens in an empty car park. Doesn't matter where you park in an otherwise empty car park..when you return there's another car parked right up against you...


----------



## Macfan (Feb 20, 2022)

I no longer go to the theaters, concession prices make it prohibitive, they won't pause the movie so I can go pee and the riff raff they let in that really aren't interested in the movie but the antics they came to play make it totally uncomfortable. I'll leave it to the younger generation now but I have the memories of when it was an enjoyable and affordable experience   . Don...


----------



## RFW (Feb 20, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> same thing that happens in an empty car park. Doesn't matter where you park in an otherwise empty car park..when you return there's another car parked right up against you...


I remember that.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 20, 2022)

Haven't seen a movie in a theater in years.

However there is a theater complex just down the street and they seem really busy.  Mostly kids and young families.

Drive-in theaters however appear nearly extinct, too bad when young I liked them.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2022)

Last time I went to the cinema was to see Avatar  in 2009... ..I haven't been back to the cinema since , and no intention of returning. Astronomical prices.. for everything, and other people ( what happened to polite, less self centred  people)?.... as well as often  fierce freezing  AC ..makes it all an uncomfortable proposition

The theatre however is a different kettle of fish, I like that....


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)

With all the streaming services out there, I dare say movie theaters are on their way out.
The last movie I went to see was with my Grandchildren.


----------



## Trish (Feb 20, 2022)

I think of films (on screen) in cinemas and plays (live, onstage) in theatres.  In America you go to a theatre to watch a move?  When you go to see a play on stage do you also call that a theatre?


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 20, 2022)

Trish said:


> When you go to see a play on stage do you also call that a theatre?


Yep, there are "movie theaters" and then just "theater" here.  Another example of peoples separated by a common language.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2022)

Trish said:


> *I think of films (on screen) in cinemas and plays (live, onstage) in theatres. * In America you go to a theatre to watch a move?  When you go to see a play on stage do you also call that a theatre?


exactly


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Is there something lost in translation here? By movies do you mean films, or the cinema that they are released in?


For me, both.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 20, 2022)

Haha!  I still miss "Drive-ins"!
Don't like the theaters to go by the wayside, but things are swiftly changing.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 20, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Is there something lost in translation here?


Seems to be...


----------



## officerripley (Feb 20, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Yep, there are "movie theaters" and then just "theater" here.  Another example of peoples separated by a common language.


Also, around here anyway, we also say: the movie house, picture show or the flicks.


----------



## Trish (Feb 20, 2022)

The last time I went to the cinema was to see Bohemian Rhapsody and a week later I saw Widows - it was 2018!  Enjoyed both films


----------



## jakbird (Feb 20, 2022)

There's a movie theater close by my house.  I look at the movie posters outside when I go by.  I wouldn't watch those movies if they were free on TV, much less pay $12 to watch it on a big screen.  I wonder if the internet movie pirate business is in a slump because no one wants to see the new ones.


----------



## RFW (Feb 20, 2022)

What's crazy is in Asian countries like Singapore, most theaters have the back row filled with love seats with some dedicated to only these and it's only about 30 USD for two.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 20, 2022)

The only time we've been to a movie theater, in the past 8 or 10 years, was when we took the Great Granddaughter to see the Tom Hanks movie, A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood.  Other than that, we have little desire to go to the movies, anymore.


----------



## Trish (Feb 20, 2022)

RFW said:


> What's crazy is in Asian countries like Singapore, most theaters have the back row filled with love seats with some dedicated to only these and it's only about 30 USD for two.


In Japan they had Romance trains.  Two guys in our party couldn't resist playing with the buttons, their seats spun round so they were facing each other, nose to nose


----------



## RFW (Feb 20, 2022)

Trish said:


> In Japan they had Romance trains.  Two guys in our party couldn't resist playing with the buttons, their seats spun round so they were facing each other, nose to nose


I've been to Japan many times. How did I not know about this?   
I liked to play with their toilet seat.


----------



## Trish (Feb 20, 2022)

RFW said:


> I've been to Japan many times. How did I not know about this?
> I liked to play with their toilet seat.


We didn't know either until they started messing with the buttons and another passenger showed them the button to reset their seats, otherwise they would have been stuck like that for the entire journey, which would have been funnier 

The flush, spray and dry was an experience


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Feb 20, 2022)

RFW said:


> I've been to Japan many times. How did I not know about this?
> *I liked to play with their toilet seat.*


Is that the one where no tissue is needed? I hope the water is warm and the spout is accurate.


----------



## Trish (Feb 20, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Is that the one where no tissue is needed? I hope the water is warm and the spout is accurate.


Yes, you do have to watch out for the spout though


----------



## RFW (Feb 20, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Is that the one where no tissue is needed? I hope the water is warm and the spout is accurate.


Fully adjustable. It can be as soft or as hard as you want, water pressure wise. So many buttons I still don't even know what half of them do.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 20, 2022)

I love going to the movies and watching it on the big screen with popcorn!  Since Covid I have stayed away.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 20, 2022)

My son and his wife have 6 kids and while 3 of them still lived at home, every Tuesday was dinner-and-a-movie night every. It cost them about $60, total.

With only 2 kids at home now, dinner-and-a-movie night was costing $120-$150 depending on where they ate. 
So now they do take-out-and-home-theater night, which costs more like the "old" $60, DVD rental included.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 20, 2022)

I am worried for movie theaters as well but we try to book a movie at a theater every Sunday if there is something new and interesting.  I also try to watch an Indie movie during the week. 

We watched Death On the Nile last Sunday.  It was great.  

I have no interest in watching these movies on our TV.  I watch TV all day every week.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 20, 2022)

I don't miss movie houses
Or $50 popcorn
Or $20 sodas

or

even the latest movies


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 20, 2022)

RFW said:


> I've been to Japan many times. How did I not know about this?
> I liked to play with their toilet seat.



Is that the one with the 3 seashells?


----------



## RFW (Feb 20, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Is that the one with the 3 seashells?


I'm still mad that they never showed us how to use them.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 20, 2022)

RFW said:


> I've been to Japan many times. How did I not know about this?
> I liked to play with their toilet seat.


Try mainland China

No toilet seats

No toilets

Co-ed


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 20, 2022)

In NYC in the 50's every neighborhood pretty much had their own movie house. Me and my 3 older siblings used to go to the Congress on St. Johns Place betwixt and between Bed-Stuy and Crown Heights. On Long Island every village had a movie house. Like most if not all villages the balcony in C.I. was not the typical "Coloreds only" peanut gallery as some historians allude to. The balconies existed solely for the "They couldn't pay chicks to go out with them" local cretins, misfits and losers to throw crap down on everybody else. In high school it was drive-ins exclusively, you know, for privacy. Back to the city in the late 70's there was nothing more fun then watching mentally unstable humanoids not only yell at the screen but actually throw crap at it. The kicker was when no matter where you went to sit with your date it was guaranteed some nervous hospital escapees would sit right behind you or worst right next to you. Nothing like a home theater system with a quality grade subwoofer and two rent free tenants to keep the beer and pretzels coming.

BTW: Close Encounters of the Third Kind, Blade Runner-1982 and Blade-Runner-2049 are the only three flicks I would go to a ten-plex or are they up to fifty-plexes yet?

Close Encounters of the Third Kind



www.sonypictures.com/movies/closeencountersofthethirdkind

www.imdb.com/title/tt0075860/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Close_Encounters_of_the_Third_Kind






Blade-Runner 1982



www.imdb.com/title/tt0083658/

www.warnerbros.com/movies/blade-runner

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blade_Runner






Blade-Runner 2049



www.imdb.com/title/tt1856101/

www.warnerbros.com/movies/blade-runner-2049

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blade_Runner_2049


----------



## RFW (Feb 20, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> In NYC in the 50's every neighborhood pretty much had their own movie house. Me and my 3 older siblings used to go to the Congress on St. Johns Place betwixt and between Bed-Stuy and Crown Heights. On Long Island every village had a movie house. Like most if not all villages the balcony in C.I. was not the typical "Coloreds only" peanut gallery as some historians allude to. The balconies existed solely for the "They couldn't pay chicks to go out with them" local cretins, misfits and losers to throw crap down on everybody else. In high school it was drive-ins exclusively, you know, for privacy. Back to the city in the late 70's there was nothing more fun then watching mentally unstable humanoids not only yell at the screen but actually throw crap at it. The kicker was when no matter where you went to sit with your date it was guaranteed some nervous hospital escapees would sit right behind you or worst right next to you. Nothing like a home theater system with a quality grade subwoofer and two rent free tenants to keep the beer and pretzels coming.
> 
> BTW: Close Encounters of the Third Kind, Blade Runner-1982 and Blade-Runner-2049 are the only three flicks I would go to a ten-plex or are they up to fifty-plexes yet?
> 
> ...


Nice trip down memory lane.

Can't deny these are all great movies.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 20, 2022)

RFW said:


> Nice trip down memory lane.
> 
> Can't deny these are all great movies.



When CEOTTK was in theaters in NYC they actually had two lines wrapped around the block, The first line was just to buy the tickets and the second line was to get in. If the theater maxed out before you got in you had to wait another two hours to maintain your place in the original cue. I was fascinated with BR-1982 but after BR-2049 was released I became a true dyed in the wool hard core Dystopian. I have every version of the BR DVD set but my favorite cut is the original version with narration. TTFN.


----------



## RFW (Feb 20, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> When CEOTTK was in theaters in NYC they actually had two lines wrapped around the block, The first line was just to buy the tickets and the second line was to get in. If the theater maxed out before you got it you had to wait another two hours to maintain your place in the original cue. I was fascinated with BR-1982 but after BR-2049 was released I became a true dyed in the wool hard core Dystopian. I have every version of the BR DVD set but my favorite cut is the original version with narration. TTFN.


I can't remember which cut it is but I like the one with the ambiguous ending. I think the original has kind of a happy ending right?


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 20, 2022)

I have the original DVD 5 pack plus 2 outtake DVD's I have two single releases plus Ridley Scotts Directors Cut so I'll have to check out which one it is.


----------



## RFW (Feb 20, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> I have the original DVD 5 pack plus 2 outtake DVD's I have two single releases plus Ridley Scotts Directors Cut so I'll have to check out which one it is.


Probably The Final Cut, come to think of it. It's the only version I own and I remember watching it when it first came out in theaters and it ended too well.


----------



## win231 (Feb 20, 2022)

RFW said:


> Same. I don't like people. I think it takes away from the movie when you hear people's reaction to certain scenes. I never buy anything there because I don't want to go pee halfway through.


HAHA.  After a certain age, you'll be going to pee halfway through anyway, but at least you'll be home.  And if it's a DVD, you can hit "Pause" & not miss anything.


----------



## RFW (Feb 20, 2022)

win231 said:


> HAHA.  After a certain age, you'll be going to pee halfway through anyway, but at least you'll be home.  And if it's a DVD, you can hit "Pause" & not miss anything.


Right. If the last time I went to a movie is any indication (2 months ago), I still got it. But after the movie, I'm running full speed to the nearest WC.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 21, 2022)

Haven't been to the theater in years.  I am not sure how long it's been.  I don't plan to go either.  I watch movies on my TV set.  Netflix, Prime, broadcast, other streaming services that are free.  I can't put up with people's nonsense in the theater anymore.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Feb 21, 2022)

We still enjoy going to the theater when TCM brings movies to the big screen.

This year we are planning on attending:

Singin' in the Rain in April

and 

To Kill A Mockingbird in November

These play at 3 different theaters, so we can choose the location.

Nice to sit with like-minded movie buffs and sometimes they dress in the period from the movies.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 21, 2022)

A similar thread was started a few months ago but it may have focused more on movie goers going to theaters. When I go to the supermarket, I see posters nearby for new movie releases other than Marvel productions. However, many of the releases have gone straight to streaming services (some for purchase only). I haven't looked at all of these trailers yet but I've seen trailer ads for Marry Me and Death On The Nile, neither of which interest me. Of trailers I've seen over the past couple of years, most have been so inane that it made me wonder how and why they were made. Here is a list of February releases:
https://www.newsweek.com/movies-coming-cinemas-february-2022-full-list-1673643
The last two times I went to the theater was with my son and two teenaged grandchildren to see Aquaman (2018) and Godzilla: King of the Monsters (2019).  Don't judge me  We really enjoyed ourselves. @hollydolly we manage to bring our own snacks and drinks.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 21, 2022)

I hadn't gone to a movie theater since 1991 until I moved here in 2018. I have gone three times. Twice to see Bohemian Rhapsody and the last time was to see the movie version of Cats in 2019. The theater had to close during the quarantine but reopened. Both times we were in the theater there was barely 5 people in the movie we were seeing. They have two films playing at the same time. I don't really care to go to one, but this theater is a vintage type and I guess that is why nobody goes there. Not as comfortable as driving 35 miles to the fancy ones.


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 21, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> I suspect movies are being killed by several things, mainly -- COVID, CGI, and streaming. The endless violence of animated monsters and super heroes has replaced good scripts and first rate acting. Who needs to sit in a movie theater exposed to God knows what virus watching a monster destroy New York when they can watch 10,000 Amazon Prime or Netflix movies on a 65" flat screen in the comfort of their own home?


Exactly....movie makers have lost a big audience with the older generation with nothing but science fiction and violence, its bad enough to have to get out and sit in an unfriendly atmosphere and then have to watch something that only appeals to a teenager.....no thank you.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 21, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Haven't been inside a theater in years and no desire to go to one today.


I hear you, Lewkat because I haven't been inside a theater for decades and I mean it.  I believe I wouldn't go in "for free."  I remember in  once winter in Mexico where I found out that you could buy beer and watch the movie.  Beer in the movie theater wouldn't get me in either.  I wonder what they will try next to get us to go?  Free Cannabis or free pot or is that the same thing?


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 21, 2022)

I do like people because I really believe that we are sociable living beings.  Hide in your home too long and you are asking for dementia or Alzheimizer to come knocking on your door.  Having said that I find it totally disgusting to sit in a movie theater and hear people laughing their heads off because someone is slapping a woman or someone is sticking a knife in someone's belly.  That is suppose to be funny?  Am I missing something or are some people sick?


----------



## Forerunner (Feb 21, 2022)

I would enjoy seeing a good movie for once, and not a vehicle for propaganda! 
Neither left or right. Just something that's entertaining so I can forget about this crazy world we live in for awhile! 
Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Pecos (Feb 21, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Haha!  I still miss "Drive-ins"!
> Don't like the theaters to go by the wayside, but things are swiftly changing.


I suppose that these days, I much prefer streaming a movie and watching it from the comfort of my own couch.

But your comment about missing "Drive-Ins" reminded me of how much fun they were "back in the day." The absolute very best was to be stretched out in the back of a pickup bed on a double wide air mattress with a favorite girl. Add in your own ice chest of goodies and it didn't get any better.

Yes, count me as one who still misses the old drive-ins and the long-forgotten joys of youth.


----------

